# EFB or chalk brood ?



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

It's hard to tell from the photos. Ones in the bottom row look like laying worker brood pattern, but I'm not sure. If you have Chalk Brood there should be mummys or pellets on the hive floor. Are there?


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't see any obvious signs of chalk brood or EFB. If that is the problem than it is int he very early stages. I think the main issue is the queen. She just has a poor laying pattern. You may want to consider re-queening.


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

in apeaking with the supplier and him seeing the pictures he said they are starving.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Starving? Looks like it. Didn't think of that.


----------



## Grizz270 (May 2, 2013)

tommysnare said:


> in apeaking with the supplier and him seeing the pictures he said they are starving.


Once you mentioned that I looked again and see no stores.


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

hope hes right. i just added one gallon top feeders . ill keep everyone posted. btw the corn fields surrounding our farm is growing soo we are kind of keeping an eye out. soybeans have just started to pop up. hope they dont wipe out our hives !


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Chalkbrood mummies:
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/Chalkbrood.jpg


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

#13 has a efb like larva to the right and below center. But that doesn't rule out starvation as a root cause. Not only is there no food in any of the pictures, but the open brood has little visible jelly. When you add a feeder you need to take all possible action to prevent robbing.


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks guys. 
entrances are set to minimal.feeders added and empty supers to cover the feeders. ill keep ya posted. im just gonna let them feed for a few days before i pop the lid again.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

EFB in 9 10 11 12 13 14. No food as the root cause, pollen being the key ingredient. Not a supplier issue. The issue is with Mother.. Nature who is apparently not very generous. As the owner of the said bees you need to be on the lookout for these things and help out the bees in tough times.

Jean-Marc

P.S.-Why would corn or soybeans wipe out your hives?


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

jean-marc said:


> EFB in 9 10 11 12 13 14. No food as the root cause, pollen being the key ingredient. Not a supplier issue. The issue is with Mother.. Nature who is apparently not very generous. As the owner of the said bees you need to be on the lookout for these things and help out the bees in tough times.
> 
> Jean-Marc
> 
> what is the best way to take care of the issues ? just feed as much as possible and hope it clears up? requeen as well ?


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

***UPDATE***
pretty sure it was starvation during a time with no nectar flow. that combined with using quart jars inserted into inner covers with no empty supers (jars must have been getting too hot for them to feed). 
what we did was went out and got some 2 1/2 quart buckets,filled,popped holes in them and turn them upside down propped up on sticks,put empty supers around them and put the top covers on. 
2 days or soo of that and everything appears to be taking off again. 
looks like they cleaned out most of the old crusty dead larvae and the queens are laying great patterns. it looks like they have drawn out a good amount of comb in the last couple days as well.

ill keep everyone posted for whoever wants to know.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Looks much better. Feeding is the thing to do. Trouble is sometimes if things go too far in the wrong direction then the bees don't want to feed. I feed Caspian Solution in those cases. The pollen in it and the high protein levels brings the immunity levels back up, then the bees can cope with these issues.

Jean-Marc


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

jean-marc said:


> Looks much better. Feeding is the thing to do. Trouble is sometimes if things go too far in the wrong direction then the bees don't want to feed. I feed Caspian Solution in those cases. The pollen in it and the high protein levels brings the immunity levels back up, then the bees can cope with these issues.
> 
> Jean-Marc


:thumbsup:


----------

